# I'm switching from Direct TV to Dish Network.....



## Mike P (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been a decently happy Direct TV subscriber for about 5 years, but our family is having a hard time to fork out $300 + $100 for NFL Sunday Ticket and Superfan.

I have heard lots of great things about Dish & the hardware / software. I'll be doing a bunch of reading on the Dish side of the house now.

Any information or links to some good "Dish Network" reading would be very welcomed. I'll be calling them to come out and set it up probably this coming week.

Is there a certain number I should call? Certain HD DVR to ask for? I'm thinking of getting the Silver Package, so I can add on the "NFL Redzone Channel"

Thanks in advance............

Subscribing............. 



...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually, I have the Silver package with HD and Multisport (Redzone!) and a ViP 722. It's a great package.

Looks like you only have the one TV, so a 722 is perfectly fine, and you can use Single Mode and tuner swap/PIP. Other than that, you should be ready to roll.


----------



## Hersh (Aug 24, 2007)

I have silver package and 772 vip switched a year ago and will stay with Dish support is great equipment is solid.:hurah:


----------



## Mike P (Feb 10, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Actually, I have the Silver package with HD and Multisport (Redzone!) and a ViP 722. It's a great package.
> 
> Looks like you only have the one TV, so a 722 is perfectly fine, and you can use Single Mode and tuner swap/PIP. Other than that, you should be ready to roll.


Thank you very much for the input. That is probably the exact package I'm looking to get.

Right now we are paying $107 a month for Direct TV.

What is your monthly bill for your set up with Dish Network?

Looking forward to the switch! : )

...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike P said:


> I've been a decently happy Direct TV subscriber for about 5 years, but our family is having a hard time to fork out $300 + $100 for NFL Sunday Ticket and Superfan.


I'm a little confused. I'm a very happy Dish customer, and have a bad history (via my father) with DirecTV...

BUT... if your main concern is the cost of Sunday Ticket... why not just drop Sunday Ticket and stay with DirecTV?

I'm sure Dish would love a new customer.. and I am happy with my Dish subscription... but are you having other problems with DirecTV that is causing this decision? IF so, then knowing those might better help people tell you if the Dish experience will be better.


----------



## bgothard72 (Oct 25, 2007)

I just switched to Dish from Directv on 10-1-09 and I love it. I got the dish 1000.4 and a 722k receiver! I'm not looking back to D anytime soon! Dish had lost more channels that I wanted and D has not added.


----------



## Mike P (Feb 10, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm a little confused. I'm a very happy Dish customer, and have a bad history (via my father) with DirecTV...
> 
> BUT... if your main concern is the cost of Sunday Ticket... why not just drop Sunday Ticket and stay with DirecTV?
> 
> I'm sure Dish would love a new customer.. and I am happy with my Dish subscription... but are you having other problems with DirecTV that is causing this decision? IF so, then knowing those might better help people tell you if the Dish experience will be better.


We already did drop NFL Sunday Ticket & Superfan, and the current bill is $107 a month. I want to get Dish and order the Silver package & the sports pack with NFL Redzone....

...


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

i just switched from D to DN 1 week ago and could not be happier.
i have the classic 250 package with HBO and SHOWTIME free for 3 months,CINEMAX 1 year for 1 penny and HD platinum package,and RTPi(international channel)
1 722K receiver 
2 Vip HD solo receivers
RTPi (international channel)

monthly bill $90 :hurah:

i think dish's picture is superior than directv's

oh and $0 upfront costs


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Silver with locals and DVR is $57.99, MSP adds $5.99; $15 discount for 12 months with a commitment. Free HBO/Showtime for 3 months, Cinemax for 1 cent a year if you setup and keep autopay.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Mike P said:


> Thank you very much for the input. That is probably the exact package I'm looking to get.
> 
> Right now we are paying $107 a month for Direct TV.
> 
> ...


$73.98 a month.

Classic Silver 200 With DVR 57.99
Multi Sport 5.99
HD & Platinum 10.00

I'll drop MSP in January since Red Zone will be done for the year...


----------



## Mike P (Feb 10, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> $73.98 a month.
> 
> Classic Silver 200 With DVR 57.99
> Multi Sport 5.99
> ...


Awesome! That's exactly what we are looking to get. Thank you!

The $10 for HD & Platinum is the right to have HD programing, but what does the "*Platinum*" mean?

So, $73.98 per month - that covers 1 HD DVR + 3 other SD recievers?

Thanks again! 

....


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

My installation is scheduled for this Wednesday with Dish Network, I am kind of getting nervous about the move I’m making. I have had DirecTV about 10 years, but the lesser cost for more TV on Dish makes this move a little easier


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Mike P said:


> Awesome! That's exactly what we are looking to get. Thank you!
> 
> The $10 for HD & Platinum is the right to have HD programing, but what does the "*Platinum*" mean?
> 
> So, $73.98 per month - that covers 1 HD DVR + 3 other SD recievers?


Platinum used to be the channels that were HD-only, with no SD counterparts like Universal HD, HDNet Movies, etc, but Dish put them all into the HD pack on August 1.

I have just the one ViP 722; I use the HDMI connection in my basement, ran an ethernet cable into my living room and use Component-over-Cat 5 connectors for that, and use the whole-house SD-only TV2 output to run to the bedroom, so I avoid having extra receivers.

Likely you can run at least one of your other SD tv's from TV2, so if you're still looking at 2 more receivers it'd be $7 per receiver. You can save a lot by putting TV2 on more than one TV, like if you only use the extra TVs sporadically. We ran the living room and the bedroom on TV2 for a long time until we got the 2nd HD screen in the living room.

Edit: Sorry, $7 per HD receiver and $5 per SD receiver. But again, you can avoid that with TV2 output.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> I have just the one ViP 722; I use the HDMI connection in my basement, ran an ethernet cable into my living room and use Component-over-Cat 5 connectors for that, and use the whole-house SD-only TV2 output to run to the bedroom, so I avoid having extra receivers.


I am having the ViP 722 HD DuoDVR, 2-way Remote Receiver installed does a coax cable have to be run to the 2nd TV? Or is it wireless technology?
Thanks
Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

oldschoolecw said:


> I am having the ViP 722 HD DuoDVR, 2-way Remote Receiver installed does a coax cable have to be run to the 2nd TV? Or is it wireless technology?
> Thanks
> Rich


Coax. It broadcasts on OTA or CATV channels, your choice from the 722. I have a single distribution point in my basement, so it runs out to all of the jacks (except my bedroom) from there.


----------

